
HTML5 bus - bchelli
https://superbusinc.com/
======
bchelli
I was surprised this morning when I saw this bus in the streets of NYC.
[https://ibb.co/bNOJ8p](https://ibb.co/bNOJ8p)

Is this even something that is legal to use a CC Creative content and make it
your own company brand?

Thanks,

~~~
nabla9
Unlike copyright, you must actively protect a trademark or you lose the
rights. If W3C is not legally challenging the Superbus, they will lose
trademark claims for the html5 logo.

It's not clear if the html5 logos is W3C trademark. They dont' list it
anywhere as such and provide very permissive license.

~~~
bchelli
Thanks for the answer

